# idealx samba-console

## col

I finally got my samba ldap server running and its seems to work well with XP sp2....now I want to get a gui for the ldap and samba so end users  an manage samba ldap users and file shares.....I am looking at imc samb-console. Anyone got this to work on gentoo ? 

 here is the url :

http://www.idealx.org/prj/imc/Last edited by col on Wed Nov 10, 2004 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## col

Well I have imc samba-console working now on gentoo. It works quite well but it uses webmin to create and manage files shares. Unfortunately at the moment it is the best piece of software I can find for managing an ldap samba server.

----------

## tacki

did you try phpldapadmin?

it can handle samba-accouts too, but i'm not sure about the shares

----------

## col

I have looked at phpldapadmin but its not really designed for the job. I have also looked at webmin but I think IMC is the best thing around at the moment.....IMC is a bit clunky to use....some parts of it are not working for me as well but it gets the job done I guess. The only other thing I can see it LAM:

http://lam.sourceforge.net/

but it cannot create file shares

----------

## xinman

So, is there any good documentation on what it takes to get Samba Console to work on gentoo, it really looks like the best of the best for this type of thing, phpldapadmin is ok, but it doesn't work for my needs.  So can someone point me to a howto or can someone just give me a quick overview of what it takes to get it going.

TIA,

Dan

----------

## col

Yes I got samba console working on gentoo. It was not very easy & I didnt document how I did it. I had to emerge quite a few perl package and get some other things from cpan.

I would be great if some could write an ebuild.

----------

## xinman

Yes it would be great if someone would be an ebuild for that. I would but I've never done it, if times permits then I will see what I can learn about it.  Don't hold your breath though...

----------

## hoyanf

I tried it today... quite a handfull to figure out some errors...

Anyway what i did was downloaded the source (you need the imc and samba_imc) file n untarred it to e.g. /usr/sr/imc.x.x.x/ cd to the imc directory and followed the INSTALL file given..

The imc source files is required for it to work as the samba source is the plugin...

ran make from the directory.. the perl script will search n download for modules required.. but initially you need perl, libwww perl and Io-Tty... then the rest perl will download and compile for you..

Btw you really need to follow the smbldap configurations for these to work with...

Me i'm currently testing on Gosa so far things works n trying to merge with open-xchange and maybe ispman...

Would just probably start with master/slave ldap's also...

----------

## carlosman

Thanks for sharing, hoyanf.  You saved me a lot of grievance.  I will try to learn how to make an e-build for this software.  It is well worth it.

----------

## hoyanf

Great to hear that... any other help u need from me just pm me...

----------

## steveb

I have written a ebuild for IMC. I am still testing this beast and if everything works, then I will post the ebuild to bugs.gentoo.org.

cheers

SteveB

----------

## hoyanf

Thanx steveb for taking this subject seriously... be glad to be tester if u need me... i do most testing on my spare machine...

thanx

hoyanf

----------

## hoyanf

Hi steveb, any news yet on the idealx-console ??

----------

